# What's this golden band?



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

This is the band that came with The Gift, the ERdept giveaway. It's kinda soft golden, champagne color with a subtle hint of green. What's this band? It's extraordinary and nothig comparable to TB or black Simple Shot band. Very snappy and strong in spite of the narrow width. Does anybody know this band and where to buy it?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you asked ERdept ???


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am following to see. I haven't a clue as per usual.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

It looks like it could be a tourniquet band. Just an educated guess.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

treefork said:


> Have you asked ERdept ???


I did via PM , but the guy is not around here.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It may be the new Sumeike stuff. It stretches differently than anything I've ever stretched. It comes in way cool colors.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> It may be the new Sumeike stuff. It stretches differently than anything I've ever stretched. It comes in way cool colors.


It stretches diffently in a good way? How much elongation % would you think is a good starting point?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Not entirely sure, but I'm leaning towards SURIEEN Natural Latex Golden 0,7 mm.









Even the tappering is the same: 20-12 mm.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Have you compared the thickness?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> Have you compared the thickness?


I did. It's there, about 0.7- 0.8 mm. But I don't have a digital thickness gauge, so it's approximate.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I would bet that you are correct.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

skropi said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > It may be the new Sumeike stuff. It stretches differently than anything I've ever stretched. It comes in way cool colors.
> ...


it stretches in a very good way. Im not sure about the elongation yet, I cut it a bit long just to be on the safe side. I believe that it reacts faster than anything I've shot. Hey it's good enough for the world champ.lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ordo said:


> Not entirely sure, but I'm leaning towards SURIEEN Natural Latex Golden 0,7 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the first I've heard of this rubber. How does it shoot? It's certainly cheep enough.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


Ye, if the world champ find it good enough, then it should be  The thing is that I am not keen to try the thin ones, I would try the 0.7 most likely for 3/8 steel. Any source to get this latex except gzk? Gzk needs a big order to avoid paying shipping :/


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My friend still has 2meters left. Check out Warior pouches on eBay. Bennyshops.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> My friend still has 2meters left. Check out Warior pouches on eBay. Bennyshops.


Ok, thx a lot mate!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

If it is a full 1mm thick I am sure I know what it is. I buy it in sliver color as band sets but the same sellers I get it from also sell in gold. If it is indeed what I have been getting it is 20mm to 12mm taper and a full 1mm thick. If it is 1mm thick it's REALY good stuff. They only way have have seen it for sell is in sets so I remove the little pouches and save only the bands for use with bigger pouches. If it is 1mm thick is is just the gold color of the band sets listed in link below in gold instead of silver. I have bought them many times and they are a bit hard to pull but last a long time.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-5PCS-Powerful-Slingshot-Rubber-Band-Hunting-Catapult-Elastic-Bungee-Outdoor/253656973985?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=552895892911&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Found it! The very same color and 1 mm. in fact. This golden natural latex band feels much better with a uniform and powerful stretching. Let me try to put it in words: the Theraband and even the Black SS bands, feels uneven when stretched, like the first 30 cm. holds a different power than the middle 30 cm. and the last 30 cm. This is great stuff, highly recommended.









*Click the image for URL.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> Found it! The very same color and 1 mm. in fact. This golden natural latex band feels much better with a uniform and powerful stretching. Let me try to put it in words: the Theraband and even the Black SS bands, feels uneven when stretched, like the first 30 cm. holds a different power than the middle 30 cm. and the last 30 cm. This is great stuff, highly recommended.
> 
> Captura1.JPG
> *Click the image for URL.*


Just carefully cut off the tiny Chinese pouches and replace with better pouches. A band this powerful needs at least a 3/8" steel ball (or bigger) and those tiny pouches can let a bigger ball slip under or over the pouch on release causing a dangerous flyer to get loose. This is because of the little "V" notches top and bottom most come with. It only happened to me one time and it was indoors and broke a mirror. I will only use those little pouches on 1/4" steel from now on. My silver bands of the same stuff hold up very well and they are very powerful with 3/8" steel. They are also a great deal even for just salvaging the bands for use with bigger and better pouches.

You struck Gold so to speak


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

You're right Fiveshooter. Very small micro pouches. I asked the seller if he could band with bigger pouches. Let's see what happens.
I'm just about to buy 30 bands from this seller:

Golden Natural Latex, 1mm. bands.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> You're right Fiveshooter. Very small micro pouches. I asked the seller if he could band with bigger pouches. Let's see what happens.
> I'm just about to buy 30 bands from this seller:
> 
> Golden Natural Latex, 1mm. bands.


I do not think the seller can do anything about the small pouch as they are just a re-seller and not the manufacturer and there are several people that sell them. The pouch is so small like almost all I receive from China because the most common sizes of steel they use is 6.35mm (1/4") and 7mm and these pouches are perfectly suited to that size. IMO that is WAY too much band power for 1/4" steel. I have recently bought 200 of the little pouches in this link. They are small and light and supple but grip and hold bigger steel with no problems. I was of the opinion that microfiber pouches were inferior to real leather. But I am discovering I was wrong and when the size and design is correct they are so light you get better speed. The listing says colors are random but I received 194 in dark brown and 6 in coal black from an order of 200.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SURIEEN-Hunting-20Pcs-Microfiber-Leather-Slingshots-Pouches-Outdoor-Shooting-Bow-Sling-Shots-Catapults-Replacement-50mmX15mmX8mm/32835685706.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2dd22e0escDpNk

If you are looking for a slightly bigger microfiber pouch but not as supple the ones in the link below work great.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hunting-20Pcs-Microfiber-Leather-Slingshots-Pouches-Outdoor-Sport-Shooting-Bow-Sling-Shots-Catapults-Replacements-58mmX18mmX12mm/32838375507.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2dd22e0escDpNk









I have been tying my own with the gadget I had made in the picture above based of a GZK video so the credit for it's design must go to GZK as all I did was copy his design in stainless steel.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> Not entirely sure, but I'm leaning towards SURIEEN Natural Latex Golden 0,7 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Every band strips you will find on Aliexpress are 20mm to 12mm at 25cm length regardless of the thickness or who the seller is. It appears to be the only common length and taper and all my batch cutting jigs are made for this exact length and taper. I figured I would standardize what I cut with what I can buy pre-cut. It's also a stocked size for the Dankung batch band cutting jigs and I have two from Dankung counting today's mail and one from GZK all at that same taper and length. If I want more or less power I simply vary only the thickness. I also don't use the full 25cm lengths so I can get a little bit more power adjustment by which end I choose to shorten.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Not entirely sure, but I'm leaning towards SURIEEN Natural Latex Golden 0,7 mm.
> ...


*It shoots VERY good and I have a huge stock of pre-cut tapers of this stuff in .6mm, .7mm, .8mm and full 1mm. Virtually all the Chinese pre-cuts I have used are FAR superior to TBG. Even at the smaller 20mm X 12mm taper the full 1mm stuff is overkill for target shooting. .6mm to .7mm is much better unless you are simply after more power than you need. It doesn't take that much to "kill" a target. If you were thinking of using some for hunting the full 1mm is very fast but on a small and light frame it makes me shake like a poodle pooping a pine cone.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> You're right Fiveshooter. Very small micro pouches. I asked the seller if he could band with bigger pouches. Let's see what happens.
> I'm just about to buy 30 bands from this seller:
> 
> Golden Natural Latex, 1mm. bands.


*Although I think you will have to change the pouches yourself I have made several orders form that seller and they have always sent exactly what I ordered. I think you picked a good seller without question.*


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> *Although I think you will have to change the pouches yourself I have made several orders form that seller and they have always sent exactly what I ordered. I think you picked a good seller without question.*


That's a relief, thanks. Anyway I make my own pouches since months ago and I'm OK with them. A lot of premium leather around here!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > *Although I think you will have to change the pouches yourself I have made several orders form that seller and they have always sent exactly what I ordered. I think you picked a good seller without question.*
> ...


*I'm with ya Brother, I bought the dies for two different pouch sizes but I have just been using the microfiber and some cheap thin leather pouches that I got from China.*

*Over a year ago I bought a couple hundred SPS pouches from Jim but I have so many others I need and like to use I am saving the really nice SPS pouches for special occasions *

*I've had both these dies around a month and have not cut a single pouch out yet. Once I discovered a small and cheap microfiber pouch that I feel is plenty safe with 3/8" steel I'm going to start using those on just about everything. They work too good and cost too little to not use them. If I had that pretty wood slingshot in your picture I would certainly consider it a special occasion and worth an SPS pouch for sure. It's gorgeous.*

*






*


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Is it cut or in sheets of rubber?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

ForkLess said:


> Is it cut or in sheets of rubber?


*Pre-Cut and usually with some pouches too small for 3/8" steel.*

*Cut at 20mm X 12mm X 25CM long.*

*I buy it by the band sets an remove the tiny pouches to use bigger ones. 1mm thick is too strong for anything but hunting or long range shooting.*

*I try not to go over .8mm thick.*

*You can buy the same pre-cut taper in .6mm, .7mm & .8mm in several colors in lots of 10PCS or 20PCS as cheap as you can cut your own.*

*I have never seen the full 1mm taper strips for sale without the pouches attached.*

*I sent you several links by PM*


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

20/12 taper 1mm thick is overkill for target shooting. I use 15/10 1mm gzk and it is still strong enough.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

I found this post while searching for something else and wanted to comment on those little pouches that come with pre-cuts because the general opinion seems to be they're too small and I've had great results using them for 7/16" steel with no flyers that weren't my fault. I only switched to Warrior pouches because the canvas makes for an excellent grip and it seems like they're each going to last for many band sets


----------

